# Laufen auch windoof programme auf Linux?



## aNero (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi also wie der titel schon sagt wollt ich mal fragen ob wen ich Linux auf meiner platte hab alle programme (photoshop ect.) weiter verwenden kann... 

ps. ich bin eine linux niete drum verzeit die dumme frage


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

eine direkte Untertstüzung von Windows Programmen gibt es nicht,
allerdings emuliert das Wine-Projekt die Win32-API und ermöglicht es Windows-Programme auszuführen.
Funktioniert allerdings nicht mit jedem Programm. Für die meisten Aufgaben findest du allerdings auch native Linux Programme.
Ob Photoshop funktioniert kann ich dir allerdings nicht sagen.


Mfg,
Alex


----------



## Sway (30. Oktober 2003)

PhotoShop 7 wird astrein unterstützt, allerdings nur, wenn man das Crossover PlugIn erwirbt. MS Office kann damit ebenfalls genutzt werden.

Es gab sogar mal ne News hier zu dem Thema
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials119372.html


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Oktober 2003)

Für die meisten Programme gibt es bessere Alternativen in der OpenSource welt.

Nur verfolgen diese Programme ein anderes Ziel (in der Bedienung und Anwendung)
als dies in der Windows Welt üblich ist.

Wenn du an deinen Windows Programmen hängst, und diese weiter nutzen willst,
nimm lieber Windows.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Oktober 2003)

Für die üblichen Alltags-Anwendungen von Windows gibt es meistens ein entsprechendes Äquivalent unter Linux. Statt MS Excel gibt es Gnumeric, statt MS Word gibt es Abiword und statt MS Project gibt es MrProject, usw. Die meisten dieser Programme sind auch in der Lage, die mit MS-Produkten erstellten Dokumente einzulesen und unterscheiden sich in der Bedienung auch kaum.
Und für Photoshop gibt es Gimp, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich wieder niemand einsehen will, weil es so unübersichtlich ist...
IMHO gibt es nichts, wofür man unbedingt WIndows behalten muss.


----------



## aNero (31. Oktober 2003)

für die schnelle antwort... 

ps. @ Christian Fein

Ich hänge an einige programme schon. den ich will nicht unmengen an kohle um sonst rausgeschmissen haben! zb. Photoshop war schon  teuer


----------



## Gabi (31. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *
> Ich hänge an einige programme schon. den ich will nicht unmengen an kohle um sonst rausgeschmissen haben! zb. Photoshop war schon  teuer *



hmm ... Gott sei dank stehe ich nicht alleine mit diesem Problem da!
Photoshop kostet immerhin über 1000 €, Dreamweaver so um die 4- 500 € usw. ... !
Leider hab ich das ganze ausgegeben *bevor* ich mich für Linux interessiert habe!

Ich denke das ist definitiv der beste und einzigste Grund, warum jemand wirklich an Programmen hängt

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Dario Linsky (31. Oktober 2003)

In dem Fall gibt es ja immer noch die Möglichkeit, die Software bei ebay zu verkaufen, wenn sie wirklich der einzige Grund ist, aus dem man noch an Windows hängt. Meine Delphi-Lizenz hat auch knapp 1000 Euro gekostet und ich hab Windows trotzdem ganz gekickt.
Ausserdem spricht in einem solchen Fall ja auch nichts mehr dagegen, Windows und Linux parallel auf einem Rechner laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Sway (1. November 2003)

> Ausserdem spricht in einem solchen Fall ja auch nichts mehr dagegen, Windows und Linux parallel auf einem Rechner laufen zu lassen



Das würde ich jedem Umsteiger ans Herz legen. Ich hab das ja auch anfangs gemacht und es hat den Umstieg um einiges vereinfacht. Heute hab ich Windows nur noch für Notfälle da (Spiele die sich nichtmal emulieren lassen  )


----------



## JohannesR (1. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *[...]
> Und für Photoshop gibt es Gimp, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich wieder niemand einsehen will, weil es so unübersichtlich ist...
> [...]*





> _Linuxmagazin, 10/2003, Seite 10_
> *Die Stiftung Warentest [http://www.warentest.de] hat mehrere Bildbearbeitungen getestet, darunter das freie Gimp. Die Tester bemaengelten vor allem die unuebersichtliche Menuestruktur und die Tatsache, dass keine keine komplette Dokumentation mit der Software erhaeltlich ist. Lobend hebt Stiftung Warentest den Ressourcenverbrauch hervor, der bei allen Kanidaten am niedrigsten war. Trotzdem landete das Programm nur auf dem letzten Platz der Gesamtwertung. Gimp musste sich allerdings auch auf Windows-XP-Basis gegen die Kandidaten aus der reinen Windows-Schiene behaupten. Das es auch eine Version fuer Linux gibt, war den Testern nicht mal eine Erwaehnung wert. Rund um das Thema Usability von Gimp entwickelte sich auch in unserem Online-Forum Linux-Community.de eine rege Diskussion, siehe [http://www.linux-community.de/Neues/story?storyid=8760]*


----------



## Gabi (1. November 2003)

Da habt Ihr natürlich recht!


----------



## aNero (1. November 2003)

hm hm hm... werds warscheinlich so machen das ich mir ne neue festplatte zulege (die alte ist total voll gemüllt) und werde dort linux laufen lassen... dan kann ich zur not immer noch auf windows zugreifen... nur jetzt muss ich auf ne neue plate sparen:sad:


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

> die alte ist total voll gemüllt


Wie wär's dann mal mit aufräumen und ggf. neu partitionieren?


----------



## aNero (2. November 2003)

ja ich brauch nur den ganzen müll noch =P


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. November 2003)

Holla,

ich misch mich hier mal wieder ein und hab auch Fragen zu Programmen.
Da sich in mir der Wille breit macht Debian auf
meinem schnellen Hauptrechner aufzuspielen hab ich
mir Gedanken über die Programme gemacht.

Gibt es denn ein Programm das meine Logitech Webcam ansteuert? Also damit ich damit Fotos schiessen kann und Videos aufnehmen?
Oder auch ein Programm mit dem ich eine Webcam Funktion habe. zB alle 20 Sekunden ein Bild auf den Webserver laden.

Hab gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden. Und genauso stehts
mit dem Scanner ( HP scanjet ), find ich da auch Software um den korrekt anzusteuern?

Ach ja, gimp gefällt mir auch nicht so recht  Gibt es denn andere Grafik Programme für Linux? Paint Shop Pro zB?

MrNugget


----------



## Sway (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aNero _
> *ja ich brauch nur den ganzen müll noch =P *




Sowas dachte ich auch mal und hab rund 50GB auf CD gesichert... und am ende waren es davon nur 2 CDs die ich nochmal eingelegt hab


----------



## aNero (4. November 2003)

hab gerade mal 20GB =( und die reichen hinten und vorne nicht


----------



## Absorber (23. November 2003)

*Webcam unter Linux*

Ich habe da auch schon ein wenig rumgesucht. Genauer gesagt will ich eine Videokonferenz unter Linux realisieren. Das Programm GNOMEMEETING tauchte dabei immer wieder als Tip auf.

Treiber für die Logitech-Cam bekommst Du unter:
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=19538 


Infos zu Gnomemeeting unter:
http://www.linuxnetmag.com/de/issue7/m7gmeeting1.html 

Weitere Links:
http://www.video4linux.net/ 
http://www.deobald.de/webcam/installation.html 

Säch ma Bescheid, wenn Du deine Kamera an Laufen bekommen hast.

Thorsten


----------



## Sway (23. November 2003)

hmm, in der c't oder iX von vor ein paar wochen war doch n netter Bericht drin wegen den Videoconferenzen... Ich schau mal ob ich die noch liegen hab.


----------



## JohannesR (23. November 2003)

*Sorry, OT!*

Videokonferenzen benutzen Klasse-D-Netzwerke, wie steht es da mit den Providern, lassen die das (einheitlich alle) zu?


----------

